# shortcut to close running apps



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I have noticed several post concerning cpu usage and how to clear programs for speed or loading programs. This is usually done by hitting ctrl alt delete, and removing unessential programs, sometimes this can confuse newer users or ppl over 40 (me). I stumbled across this program that will safely close any unessential program for just such occasions http://www.zdnet.com/downloads/stories/info/0,,0011NB,.html This program is Freeware, Small and Spyware free, check it out ...Rhett


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

Rhett, do you know if this program is ME compatible as it only mentioned 95,98, and NT. I'd love to have a small program like this as I have problems bringing up Taskmanager with ctrl+alt+delete. It works for me maybe 1-2 times out of ten...if I'm lucky. Thank you, sharon


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I am (almost) sure it will, most w/98 and me programs are compatible...try it...Rhett


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

I will Have to go with RHETTMAN5 most program are commpatiable with me to whitch work with 98


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks Rhettman and Steve. I might just check it out. To tell you the truth though I'd rather have my ctrl-alt-delete work properly! Thanx muchly, sharon


----------

